# Fetlock wound - healing time



## FabioandFreddy (25 May 2012)

Our TB cut his fetlock in the field nearly 3 weeks ago. It was a pretty nasty cut (front of the fetlock) but he wasn't lame on it so cleaned it up and continued to do so for the next few days. Still not lame on it then and was hooning around the paddock! On the Sunday he went lame and looked generally not himself so called the vet out Monday morning (wasn't the normal vet from the practice that usually deals with horses).  He didn't think it was infected but gave him a penicillin shot and 5 day course of antibiotics just to be on the safe side and bute. He cleaned it up again and said to leave it open, cold hose twice a day to help with any fluid build up and then hibiscrub clean around the wound. Done all of this and he seemed ok. The day after he finished his antibiotics and bute though he went off colour and was resting the leg a lot more again. Called the vet for more bute and opinion on his state. Sent the vet pics and he would have liked more healing at that point so he would consult the other vet and call me back. The other vet advised to use Intrasite gel and bandage the leg, put on box rest or small paddock confinement to minimise movement and change the bandage every 3 days. Morning after being bandaged the night before he seemed MUCH better, was weight bearing normally and back to himself. Today is the 3rd day so due to change the bandage tonight. He's gone back to not putting much weight on that fetlock again.  Waiting a call back from the vet now (our usual one that comes out for the horses) as i think i'd like him to come out to see for himself. I'm not convinced it should have been left open when the other vet came out but you don't question the professionals as they know best. 
Is it normal to have the ups and downs whilst healing, going from pretty much ok to lame again? I'm really worried that at almost 3 weeks in he should be making better progress than this. Sorry for a long ramble, Pimms and burgers for anyone who's read the whole essay!


----------



## Maesfen (25 May 2012)

It makes me think there is some sort of foreign body in there or that he's chipped something which is why it's not healing as well as it should.   Have you poulticed it at all and did anything show?  I do agree with the Intrasite vet though rather than the first vet.  Hope you have better answers when vet next out.


----------



## FabioandFreddy (25 May 2012)

Haven't poulticed it - just followed vets advice.

I did wonder about a chip - but yesterday he seemed perfectly normal on it. Would he be intermittently lame if it was a chip?


----------



## FabioandFreddy (25 May 2012)

I'm almost certain its not a chip after thinking about it - he was fine the first few days after so think he would have been lame then if it had been a chip. Vets out on visits at the moment so just waiting for his call, should be after lunch.


----------



## Maesfen (25 May 2012)

It's quite possible the chip didn't move in the first few days and then settled but without x-raying it's almost impossible to judge.
Hope your vet helps, let us know.


----------



## FabioandFreddy (25 May 2012)

He's coming out in the next hour. Asked me to take the bandage off and all underneath was in place and the wound looking slightly 'cauliflower' like as he said it should after the Intrasite bandage being on a couple of days. He's said there should be no reason for him being ok yesterday then lame today. He thinks it could possibly be microbacteria in the wound or even a hoof abcess for him to have gone so lame from being ok. 

Will update again once he's been, hope its nothing too major.


----------



## lucy007 (25 May 2012)

My horse had a strike injury to the inside rear of his off fore fetlock. I will add that he was sound throughout the healing process.

It was cold hosed and poulticed for 3 days to get any dirt/grit out, I did dress it for a couple of days, but then left it open and cleaned around the wound daily.

 I found it made more healing progress and looked healthier being open than dressed. I also found that because of its position it took about 6 weeks to heal fully as when he walked the wound opened.


----------



## racebuddy (25 May 2012)

hi hope your horse ok can you post any pics healing vibes !!! update us when vets been xx


----------



## FabioandFreddy (25 May 2012)

These are the pics sent to the vets (week after vet was out initially) I don't think it had healed much in that week at all being left open.













Pics of him bandaged - fully weight bearing, this was on Wednesday night and he wasn't lame on it at all then. He'd been box rested in the day and just having a bit of grass before going back in.







Will put pics on of how its looking now too before we re-bandage and update on what the vet said.


----------



## racebuddy (25 May 2012)

hi any news !!!


----------



## FabioandFreddy (25 May 2012)

He has cellulitis. This could be a result of an infection that the antibiotics didn't kick completely, so then the intrasite and bandaging would effectively have sealed the infection in and made worse. If its not that then could be a foriegn body in the wound or worse a joint infection. He couldn't put a needle in as he said was too much risk of introducing infection to the joint if there wasn't one now. He has gave him strong antibiotics and painkillers intravenously and an hour later we've cold hosed it. Have to wait until the morning now. If he's improved then its good news and can carry on with antibiotics. If not then we have to take him to Oakham for scans and go from there. I literally have not stopped crying since the vet came. I'm so worried about him now and need it to be morning already.

Please send all healing vibes our way. It was so much better on Wednesday/yesterday and walking on it normally then 24 hours later he's the lamest he's been since doing it.  I'm just praying that indicates that the bandaging/intrasite has spread infection in his leg as that would be the best outcome at the moment.


----------



## racebuddy (26 May 2012)

morning healing vibes for your horse hope he will be ok, how is he this am keep us updated on progress xx xx fingers crossed for you


----------



## Nari (26 May 2012)

I saw on another site that Freddy was pts today, the joint was infected & his prognosis was poor. RIP Freddy.


----------



## mightymammoth (26 May 2012)

Flipping heck that's dreadful poor Fred and poor owner she must be beside herself. Can't believe that an apparent minor injury has cost him his life. I hope she cones back in here. Can't stop thinking how devastated she must feel.


----------



## FabioandFreddy (27 May 2012)

Still trying to come to terms with the loss of Freddy. I'm absolutely devastated and just can't get my head around him being ok for 2 1/2 weeks after the wound (and vet coming out) to within 24 hours deteriorating so quickly we had to let him go. Its something you read about happening to other people, not to you. Just too upset to even put into words.


----------



## Maesfen (27 May 2012)

I'm so very sorry to hear this news.  Very hard to come to terms with it when you have done all the right things at the right time for Freddy to no avail.  Can't tell you how sorry I am. xx


----------



## Wagtail (27 May 2012)

I can't believe the vet said to keep the wound open! I would be furious. If there is EVER a wound over a joint the vet should determine how deep it goes. If it is only skin deep it should still be well bandaged. If any deeper then the horse should be brought in for assessment and a possible joint flush. I have seen many a tiny wound turn into something very serious if it is located on a joint. I am SO sorry you lost Freddy. It is terribly sad. But personally, I would be making a complaint regarding the vet treatment.


----------



## mjcssjw2 (27 May 2012)

my  god, it didn't look that bad! really sorry for you and poor horse.


----------



## mightymammoth (27 May 2012)

F&f glad you came back on here I agree with wagtail re the vet once your up to it. For what it's worth I'm thinking of you. I don't know how I would cope in your shoes x


----------

